# 72nd Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, December 19th.
Since I know you guys LOVE BBQ, AND since Leroy Selmons is CLOSED, 
we will be meeting at Famous Dave's(not Siskin)Legendary Pit 
Bar-B-Que. They're at 29000 US 19 North, 2 doors up from where Wildfish is/was.
Please RSVP, as I'd like to let them know how many?!
See you there!
Stan


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Topped for....




I guess me and Stan........



Even though we already know about it.........




So...... I guess..... I'll return to the forum................ :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Pix to follow...........?
Freakin' weather! Suppose to be 75 today....... :cheeky:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Pix to follow...........?
> Freakin' weather! Suppose to be 75 today....... :cheeky:


Yepper.... got the Nikon, baby!

I just went to the gym for lunch... and it is PERFECT OUT!!!!!!

We suck! :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Another great LSB!!!

SIX YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a great job Stan!

The BBQ was one of thee BEST I have had in a LONG time!!!! Beef brisket and pulled pork.... corn-on-the-cob..... green beans and bacon.... mashed tad'ers..... one Curz Lite....... A Dew Estate Lig Pervera #9......... A Pablo Demin...... and then a Cuban Monty for desert....

And the second guy from the left is Jacob.... and use to work for Drew Estates..... and the signature on the band of that very Drew Estate was HIS HAND WRITING...... on such a rare smoke. A great guy and glad he came over from Tampa to hang with us lazy bastards..... He also passed out Chatu Real'as (sp?) to everyone! See how lazy I am... won't even go grab the smoke to spell it right.... but just a great night....

I had a couple other photos (from the cell)... but image shack went tits up tonight BUT it was AFTER I got this one loaded....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I dont see any earmuffs, scarfs, or gloves, You guys truley are bastards ..... And i mean that in the most loving way possible :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks, Michael for recording yet another LSB. 6 years.  Seems just like yesterday......
I started out with a sweatshirt, but put on a jacket half way. Ears and hands were cold, but I AM a Florida wussy.... Must have been 60ish?
The Salmon was very good too! Good turnout. Jacob was a newby and came bearing gifts, as Cycle said. What he didn't say was he had given everyone there a big, honker Cammy tubed cigars(didn't catch the band, as I didn't get one) BECAUSE he knows me and had gone next door and BOUGHT me an Angelo Triple Lig hand-rolled! Plus, a beautiful bottle of Cab Sav! 
Thanks you, Michael and have a lovely Christmas with your daughter!


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice turnout.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Wow, sounds like a great time. Congrats guys! BTW...60 is cold???


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

So welcome Stan! 

The smokes I passed out where the Tubed, Churchill, Tarano Grand Reserve. I knew that would be too light for your taste buds..... 

It was nice.... I didn't wear a jacket and felt great..... 

BUTTTTttttttt,,,,,,,,, I did have jeans on..... not shorts. :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow!! 6 years! It seems like just a year ago we were congratulating you on 5 years... :rotfl: 

Looks like a great time was had by all... even though you were "cold"... :roll:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow looks like fun!!!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

You guys look like you had a really good time. Good cigars and good friends. And 60 degrees is cold.


----------

